# Kompilieren: Option pentium4 gefährlich?

## sven-tek

Hi Linuxer,

ich wundere mich über die Warnung in der make.conf die vor dem verwenden der pentium4 option warnt.  

habe schon einige Programme mit pentium4 kompiliert und keine Probleme, also worum geht es dabei?

danke, gruss, Sven

----------

## Ragin

Eigentlich gibt es mit der Option kein Probleme.

Ich konnte in der make.conf auch keinen Hinweis finden, der davor warnt....

----------

## MasterOfMagic

es gab mit dieser option schon einige probleme aber seit gcc version 3.2.3 sollten die behoben sein. bei den meisten ebuilds wird sowieso noch -march=pentium4 gefiltert.

hier gibt es einen thread wo du beispielsweise python testen kannst ob der compiler fehlerhaften code produziert hat.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=43373

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## sven-tek

hab mit dem portage update auch nen neuen gcc bekommen, sollte also auch bei mir entfernt sein, aber zur info nochmal die make.conf - pentium 4 warnung:

# CPU types supported in gcc-2.95*: k6, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686

# (Pentium Pro), pentium, pentiumpro Gentoo Linux 1.2 and below use gcc-2.95*

#

# CRITICAL WARNINGS: ****************************************************** #

# ATHLON-4 will generate invalid SSE  instructions; use 'athlon'   instead. #

# PENTIUM4 will generate invalid SSE2 instructions; use 'pentium3' instead. #

# ************************************************************************* #

#

----------

